# 3.23 gear set .



## Fathead Racing (May 28, 2014)

The closest gear set I can find for my stock 8.2 is 3.36. I don,t mind this to much but the speedo will not be correct. Is there any vendors that sell the correct 3.23 set? Also can I put 10"x 15" rear and 8"x 15" front cragers on the GTO. This is a 1965.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

No help on the gears, but no on the wheels without jacking the car up high like some of the "donks" we see running around in the 'hood. A better choice would be 15X8 rears with a 4 1/2" backspace and 15X6 front with a 3 1/2 backspace. Getting the right width and aspect ratio on the tire would be the next hurdle. That's all personal preference. With those sizes you actually lower the car just wee bit around those rollers and get a really sinister stance out of the deal. Back in the day it was 10X15 mags, N50-15 belted tires (Pro-Tracs were hot) and the requisite Gabriel Hi-Jackers air shocks. Those proud of their choices always put the "hot rod" jackrabbit sticker that came with the shocks somewhere on the car too. Not all nostalgia is a good thing...(!)


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you called Yukon yet? I know they have a 3.23 ring and pinion for an 8.5 10 bolt, but not sure about a 8.2 BOP. I recommend calling them for a solution. 

I'm still chuckling about Mr 666bbl's straight out of the 70's tire/wheel/shock selection. I ran L60s for a while. Sorry I can't help you on the wheels. Matt


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've called around to find a 3.23:1 ring and pinion for the 8.2 Pontiac and have been told repeatedly that it is not being produced anymore. You may be able to find New Old Stock, or a good used set somewhere but as I understand it, that's about your only option.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can NOT install a 3.23 gearset in your carrier. You will need to change the entire carrier assembly to run a 2.93-3.23 ring and pinion. The carrier you have now will accomodate the 3.36-4.33 ratios. If you want a 3.23 ratio, just bolt a set of 27.5" tall tires onto your 3.36 rear end. That's what I did with my '65 GTO.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

To be clear, what is your current ratio? As GTee stated, you may not be able to run the gear set you want without changing your carrier.


----------



## Fathead Racing (May 28, 2014)

I haven't determined the rear gear yet. First time out I'm sure I was only going about 50 mph but the speedo was showing 70 and the engine was taching 4000 rpm.


----------



## Fathead Racing (May 28, 2014)

PHS papers say car came with 3.23 gear.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Must be a typo....no 3.32 gears offered, ever on this rear end. More likely it was a 3.23, and if you're taching 4k 50, somebody put some stiff gears (like 4.88's) in there.


----------



## Fathead Racing (May 28, 2014)

My bad,your right. The paper lists the gear at 3.23. GTO has original Royal 
bobcat sticker on back window, cold air intake. Anyway I have the 3.36 replacement gears here.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I would like to see a picture of the original Royal Bobcat sticker. I can tell if they are original or not.


----------



## Fathead Racing (May 28, 2014)

Roger that said:


> I would like to see a picture of the original Royal Bobcat sticker. I can tell if they are original or not.


I have to take pictures for the Ins. I'll take a pic. And post it.


----------

